# Woodstream Orchids



## consettbay2003 (May 17, 2013)

It must be great to be so successful that you don't need to answer emails, answer your phone or return phone messages. I know from other posters that they can be busy with orchid shows etc - but 6 weeks with no response!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2013)

That is a bit much.


----------



## Hera (May 17, 2013)

That is a bit much. He's had long distance family problems and isn't able to keep the pace he used to. I agree that quality has fallen but there are good reasons for it. We all have trying times in our life.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2013)

Keep sending emails.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, I have to wonder if Slippertalk is the best place to air these kind of grievances.

I'm not saying that Woodstream hasn't been ignoring emails or has had poor response & customer service, but things happen. Anything from personal issues (as have been listed) to technical issues (emails aren't always reliable) could explain the lack of response to emails.

I mean, if they kicked your puppy or did something outright awful like send you diseased/sick plants, then let us know, as it might be helpful. Otherwise, this just seems vindictive.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Vindictive? Or just venting frustration?


----------



## consettbay2003 (May 18, 2013)

my intent wasn't to be vindictive - just trying to learn why they are so unresponsive. I realize that an email can get lost in cyberspace but 4 emails and and messages left on their answering machine is unacceptable even if they are having issues. 6 weeks and counting.


----------



## junglejim (May 18, 2013)

consettbay2003 said:


> my intent wasn't to be vindictive - just trying to learn why they are so unresponsive. I realize that an email can get lost in cyberspace but 4 emails and and messages left on their answering machine is unacceptable even if they are having issues. 6 weeks and counting.



What really helps with your particular vendor is to attach a "request a read receipt" and "request a delivery receipt". My email uses "Outlook". It worked for me.


----------



## Ray (May 18, 2013)

Bill and Lynne are a couple of the nicest folks in the world, and really do give a damn about their customers. If they are not responding, it is not due to ill intent or random inattention.


----------



## Trithor (May 18, 2013)

Ray said:


> Bill and Lynne are a couple of the nicest folks in the world, and really do give a damn about their customers. If they are not responding, it is not due to ill intent or random inattention.



Bravo!


----------



## bullsie (May 18, 2013)

If this subject had not been started, I would not have known Woodstream Orchid folks were having problems. Otherwise, I might also think that their business had gone under/other - if some can remember, there are those that don't respond who have gone out of business and folks here have panicked because they had orders/services paid for and suddenly realized they were out on a limb. 

Now, all are aware that it may take a bit more time with the folks at Woodstream and that is understandable. And helps all to realize that they can continue to do business with Woodstream in confidence. 

I don't think the posting was out of place or vindictive, but definitely frustrated. Reasonable in regard to the times we are living in.


----------



## Hugorchids (May 18, 2013)

just my experience, for the past 2 yrs, I've never had a successful purchase, either things get sold out quick or no reply from their emails. I hope things get better for them, they do have nice things from time to time and I don't want to see another vendor close up shop.


----------



## chris20 (May 18, 2013)

I've ordered from them. It just takes persistence. Keep sending emails 2x per week.. The plants I got were worth the wait.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2013)

My understanding is that they are changing email services from chesapeake.net 
to verizon, and the chesapeake address is no longer working. Please pm me, and I will contact Lynn to see if I can give you her work address.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2013)

consettbay2003 said:


> It must be great to be so successful that you don't need to answer emails,... - but 6 weeks with no response!



I understand your frustrations but I'm sure there is a good reason and they will attend to you asap. 



mrhappyrotter said:


> Yeah, I have to wonder if Slippertalk is the best place to air these kind of grievances.
> ..I mean, if they kicked your puppy or did something outright awful like send you diseased/sick plants, then let us know, as it might be helpful. Otherwise, this just seems vindictive.



On the contrary, I would think this is the best place because the members here would have the best idea to issues regarding a slipper orchid vendor. 



Linus_Cello said:


> My understanding is that they are changing email services from chesapeake.net
> to verizon, and the chesapeake address is no longer working. Please pm me, and I will contact Lynn to see if I can give you her work address.



as noted above..


----------



## chris20 (Sep 2, 2013)

Look on their home page-- they've posted they've had death/ illness in the family.


----------



## billc (Sep 2, 2013)

They were at the Parkside show last month and are slowly getting back into the swing of things. 

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

I got a good flask there.


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 2, 2013)

I think this thread should be taken down. 

We don't know if the writer ever really emailed or ordered from them. For all we know he could be a competitor trying to hurt their business or someone that Bill just didn't give a good enough deal to at a show or maybe his (her) mother didn't cut enough crust off his peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

I've known and dealt with Bill and Lynne for about 20 years now and in my opinion there is no one more concerned with the hobbyist. Their flasks are priced very reasonably as are their plants. No $300 flasks because the "potential" is there.

The original post didn't sound like the writer was just trying to get information. It sounded like someone with an axe to grind.


----------



## Hera (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't see it as a competitor trying to ruin a rep. It sounded like a legit concern and while I've defended them in the past, I have to say their reputation in the local area is rapidly going down. Lately the feedback has been poor product and poor attitude. Perhaps you should pass this on to them because he is a trend setter in breeding and should be able to continue to provide unique plants. A bad rep could ruin that for him. Just my two cents.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Why not grind axes? That's the benefit of the forum, opinions get expressed, pro and con. I buy from them whenever I can and can't complain.. I know I'm almost unique because I travel to a lot of shows but a lot of times you have to be persistent.


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2013)

It's perfectly legitimate for people to post good and/or not so good experiences with vendors here. Frankly, I never had much luck with Woodstream myself - I had a terrible time getting in touch with them to place an order, and when I finally did, too many insects arrived with the plants for me to risk ordering again, and this was years ago...


----------



## Hera (Sep 2, 2013)

It sounded like a legitimate concern and it is helpful to know who/what to be on the look out for because our hobby isn't cheap. I have defended them in the past but I have to report that the last few people I've actually talked to about them had nothing good to say. I was burned on a purchase from them in the spring. Poor product and poor attitude. Its a shame because he is a good hybridizer. Perhaps you should pass on the concerns so he can address them. His reputaion is slipping in the community.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Heather said:


> .. for me to risk ordering again, and this was years ago...


Do you even grow Slippers anymore? :evil:


----------



## limuhead (Sep 2, 2013)

I emailed them yesterday, got a response this morning. Ordering flasks later today when they update the Website.


----------



## Heather (Sep 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Do you even grow Slippers anymore? :evil:



A few, not as many as I'd like.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

What are you growing?


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Why not grind axes?



Because we don't have any real proof that the grindor has actually had any real problems with the grindee! The grindor can cause a lot of damage to an innocent vendor. (I realize innocent vendor is approaching oxymoron status)


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 3, 2013)

Thought a little more about this and I never had a problem with negative posts about other vendors. This must have just gotten me a little mad because I know them so well.

I guess it is okay to vent here. Sorry.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2013)

I can see that as time had gone by, I've watched some older vendors get worn out a bit by the selling grind, especially if there is a lot of travel involved. Add on top of that health problems with family and you could easily approach a state of 'ah, who cares.... ' Referring to the plants. It is unfortunate, but they may not care as much about the plants anymore and have more important things on their minds. Doesn't make them no longer nice, just a sad thing to have happen. Sometimes if life starts happening too much, plants can seem like a burden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2013)

All true, Charles.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I emailed them yesterday, got a response this morning. Ordering flasks later today when they update the Website.


I heard from them rather quickly when I inquire about some flask availability too. The problem was it took several months before they got around to shipping them and these were suppose to be ready to go. Quite honestly I somewhat forgot and about the time it dawned on me, they were on my doorstep, no communication from the seller. I ordered and received several crosses, the plants were little as were the roots so they've been SLOOOW but I'm happy to report that one plant is in bud!


----------

